# Receiving flowers- yay or nay?



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, women-folk, what is your take on flowers?

I know alot of women appreciate them, some women even expect them, and a few just don't see the point in them.
Myself I was in the "don't see the point" group, but right around my 21st birthday I suddenly had a change of heart and wished that someone would buy me flowers every once in awhile (like say once a year for my birthday, lol). Don't ask me why I changed my stance on them, I don't know.
But I'm curious, are there any women who can shine some light on why some of us like flowers and some could care less?

:scratchhead:

Its something that has always confused me about us women...
(keep in mind, I was raised by a single father so there are a few things about being a woman that I never understood, this is just one of the silly ones)


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't ever expect flowers, but my fav is peach colored-roses! Flowers just die after a short amount of time anyway. So, yeah what's the use? It's money down the toilet.

I'd prefer a rose bush, that I can plant in the yard and enjoy year after year.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's all about personal preference. Some women don't like them, others do. Just depends on them presonally.

Me... I have always LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED flowers. I love them in my house, I love picking up a bunch on Sunday to decorate the living room/kitchen with and I looove getting them as gifts. They are romantic, IMO.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My sister in law once got flowers from her fiance and her response was "So what did you do wrong THIS time?" I remember thinking yeah, THERE's a marriage that's going to last  And sure enough, it didn't.

I like getting them once in a while, but if I got them too often it wouldn't be as special. Especially in winter. Winters are SO long and cold and dark here, flowers are a nice reminder of sunnier and warmer days to come, and I like them in the house in December, January and February. By spring, though, I'd rather have something I can put outside when the weather allows, since that will last a lot longer!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not a big fan. I'd rather have a potted plant that will live longer than 3 or 5 days. I love plants ...flowering plants...things I can plant in my garden. Husband got wise and buys me potted plants now


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> My sister in law once got flowers from her fiance and her response was "So what did you do wrong THIS time?" I remember thinking yeah, THERE's a marriage that's going to last  And sure enough, it didn't.


I sent my wife a dozen roses in our first year of marriage "just because" and got a similar reply.

Our marriage has lasted but she`s never gotten another flower from me.

Nor will she.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Love to get flowers! Especially for no reason at all. I don't care if they're expensive ones from the florist or inexpensive ones he grabbed at the checkout at the grocery store. It says to me that he was thinking about me during his day, and that I was worth the money, whether we really had it to spend or not. I love it when he sends me something out of the ordinary. Something in my favorite color, or ones that he says reminded him of somewhere we've been together. 

As for the fact that they just die, everything does. It doesn't make them any less lovely while they're alive!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Love to get flowers! Especially for no reason at all. I don't care if they're expensive ones from the florist or inexpensive ones he grabbed at the checkout at the grocery store. It says to me that he was thinking about me during his day, and that I was worth the money, whether we really had it to spend or not. I love it when he sends me something out of the ordinary. Something in my favorite color, or ones that he says reminded him of somewhere we've been together.
> 
> As for the fact that they just die, everything does. It doesn't make them any less lovely while they're alive!


My husband will pick up a soda for me or my favorite magazine. lol. Almost like flowers! Still shows he was thinking of me.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I like receiving flowers, but my husband has never given me flowers. He made me an entire bouquet of tissue-paper flowers out of paper towel when we lived on a tiny island that had neither flowers nor actual tissue paper, but that's as close as he's ever come. He feels bad about killing them.

I on the other hand think they are absolutely beautiful, but I really enjoy the process of going to the florist, discussing my idea for a bouquet, and watching her select the flowers and create the bouquet. That way I get exactly what I want. Most men aren't really that clued in to which colors and types of flowers work in each room and so on.

They're too expensive for us though. I spent €14.50 on a bouquet for our Thanksgiving party and I'll probably spend about the same on one for Christmas but that's it until this time next year, I think.


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> My husband will pick up a soda for me or my favorite magazine. lol. Almost like flowers! Still shows he was thinking of me.


^ my husband will do similar: a candy bar or an iced tea
I'm all about eating healthy so I rarely buy those sorts of guilty pleasures for myself.
He has also been known to surprise me with a bag of frozen shrimp, lol. Not often but often enough to let me know that he was thinking of me.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

UnwantedWife said:


> He has also been known to surprise me with a bag of frozen shrimp


:rofl: Classic.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband use to send me flowers every Friday sent to my work while dating. All the other girls were always so jealous.lol

I love flowers! It's been 12 years since I've gotten flowers from my husband. It would be sweet if I recieved them again. Lily's are my favorite. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

UnwantedWife said:


> ^ my husband will do similar: a candy bar or an iced tea
> I'm all about eating healthy so I rarely buy those sorts of guilty pleasures for myself.
> He has also been known to surprise me with a bag of frozen shrimp, lol. Not often but often enough to let me know that he was thinking of me.


Just the other day, husband texted me saying, "They have pumpkin spiced coffee at 7-11"  Not flowers exactly, but he knows I love pumpkin spiced ANYTHING and he thought of me when he saw that while at work. 

I just don't like cut flowers. Like I said, buy me a flowering plant so I can cut many bouquets from it over the years  Less expensive. We're so broke LOL


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> My husband will pick up a soda for me or my favorite magazine. lol. Almost like flowers! Still shows he was thinking of me.


Exactly! Flowers are my thing, soda or a magazine is yours. Whatever shows us they're thinking of us and care. I buy him little bags of his favorite candy that's hard to find, or make him his favorite dinner.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Exactly! Flowers are my thing, soda or a magazine is yours. Whatever shows us they're thinking of us and care. I buy him little bags of his favorite candy that's hard to find, or make him his favorite dinner.


Yea. I get him a Rockstar and a bag of Skittles. Always a pleaser LOL


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Exactly! Flowers are my thing, soda or a magazine is yours. Whatever shows us they're thinking of us and care. I buy him little bags of his favorite candy that's hard to find, or make him his favorite dinner.





Darkhorse said:


> Yea. I get him a Rockstar and a bag of Skittles. Always a pleaser LOL


Absolutely! I pack my husband's lunches for work and I am *always* on the look out for small snacks or things that will cheer him up while he's at work. Besides an energy drink or a candy bar, I have also been known to sneak in a small mega blocks mini man thingy (idk what the proper name for them is, all I know is that they only cost $3, they come in fun little characters and my husband collects them so every once in awhile, I know its something he'll appreciate.)

If not something store bought then sometimes I surprise him with homemade sugar cookies (he's the only one in the house who actually likes them) or something as simple as a note that says "I love you"


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Once after an argument - YEARS ago - wife sent me flowers at work!

VERY, VERY EMBARRASSING for a MAN to get flowers. Not a good experience.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Once after an argument - YEARS ago - wife sent me flowers at work!
> 
> VERY, VERY EMBARRASSING for a MAN to get flowers. Not a good experience.


sissy, be a man and accept a gift graciously and with a smile on your face.

ps I know exactly what you mean about the embarrasment, when I was first dating my now stbxw, she sent me flowers my first week at a new job, all the guys in the office were wondering what was going on, had to stop their work to come rib me, the boss wasn't too impressed for the stoppage in productivity... at the time it was all male workplace (one lady came in sometimes to do bookkeeping). I respected the gesture and thanked her, yet she was still disappointed in me for my less than enthusiastic response - I told her its simple, don't buy me flowers, if you want to get me a nice gift go pick a DVD out of the cheap bin at walmart (worth 1000 bouquets of flowers to me).


----------



## PM1 (Aug 9, 2011)

I always sort of figured that it was almost the temporary, impractical nature of the flowers that made them the gesture that they are. I mean you go drop $50-60 on an arrangement and sit and watch it die, total waste, right? But is it almost that willingness to do something so impractical that puts the romantic twist on it, well in addition to them looking good of course. 

I learned early on that flowers delivered where the lady's friends get to see them always seemed to earn bonus points. As early as high school my friend and I would drop flowers for our girlfriends at the front office. We earned major bonus points from the office staff (sufficient to overlook the occasional inexcused tardy). Later in life, even with a wife who does not make a huge deal about such things, I definitely see some bonus to having flowers delivered to work for her over those I just bring home. 

I also like to get them for her on the random occasion, seems better than when they are "expected" like on Valentines or something.

(Although lately she seems to prefer a nice dinner out and that $60 goes a long way toward a nicer evening)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Truth be told, I would much rather find my hubby naked in bed with a raging hard on and a new toy for me than a vase full of flowers, a chocolate bar, or a bag of frozen shrimp. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

UnwantedWife said:


> Ok, women-folk, what is your take on flowers?
> 
> I know alot of women appreciate them, some women even expect them, and a few just don't see the point in them.
> Myself I was in the "don't see the point" group, but right around my 21st birthday I suddenly had a change of heart and wished that someone would buy me flowers every once in awhile (like say once a year for my birthday, lol). Don't ask me why I changed my stance on them, I don't know.
> ...


Interesting question. I would be more tickled if my man stopped along the road and grabbed a handful of wild flowers and brought them home to me. I know that must sound terribly tacky to some, so cheap.

A friend of mine told me her bf/now husband did that once , he was on his motocycle coming to see her on a date & that is what he did, she was touched, and I agreed, it was of the heart. Gave me a big smile just imagining him doing that. 

For me, I am very frugal and I wouldn't want him spending the money on those things, I tell him, if you want to buy me flowers, I want some ROOTS so they can be planted and enjoyed the whole summer or every summer after that. Heck, I would prefer a TREE, then you get a lifetime. 

I would rather have his TIME and affectionate attention over any gift, unless it was lingerie -cause that has some intention attached to it. I am not a gift person, I think many times these things are a matter of our personal love languages.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> Truth be told, I would much rather find my hubby naked in bed with a raging hard on and a new toy for me than a vase full of flowers, a chocolate bar, or a bag of frozen shrimp. But maybe that's just me.


Love this - I second that !!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Truth be told, I would much rather find my hubby naked in bed with a raging hard on and a new toy for me than a vase full of flowers, a chocolate bar, or a bag of frozen shrimp. But maybe that's just me.


How about all of the above  Yee haw!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Interesting question. I would be more tickled if my man stopped along the road and grabbed a handful of wild flowers and brought them home to me. I know that must sound terribly tacky to some, so cheap.
> 
> A friend of mine told me her bf/now husband did that once , he was on his motocycle coming to see her on a date & that is what he did, she was touched, and I agreed, it was of the heart. Gave me a big smile just imagining him doing that.
> 
> ...


There was a boy I knew who was smitten with me in 11th grade. He would stop by my car every morning with a flower he had picked, and put it under my windshield wiper.

I loved the simplicity of it.  Dirt and all.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I like flowers on my birthday or Valentine's Day-peach or deep pink roses.


----------



## FurryFluffy (Dec 2, 2011)

Nay for flowers.

1st of all, they'll die and dry after few days. 
2nd of all, they're good waste of money.
3rd of all, I just can't relate of a bundle of roses equals to 'I love you'. 
4th of all, I prefer books or an mp3 player instead :3


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Interesting question. I would be more tickled if my man stopped along the road and grabbed a handful of wild flowers and brought them home to me. I know that must sound terribly tacky to some, so cheap.


That doesn't sound cheap to me - I totally get what you're saying!! Last week he came home from walking the dog with just a couple of pretty flowers in hand that he'd picked on his walk and said he was thinking of me. I loved it. He hasn't done this before and that also made it special.

I LOVE receiving flowers. I'm also frugal and the CFO of our household  so I do sometimes find myself biting my tongue and trying not to think of the cost when receiving them. Especially as I do love getting them! 

I don't expect flowers. They are given to me out of the blue and it's wonderful when he arrives home with a bouquet of my favorite flowers (that have a strong scent) in his hand. He doesn't travel a lot with work but every time he does, he ALWAYS sends me a bouquet. And for some reason, even though I know this, it still always surprises me.

I've never received flowers as an apology. I think this is a good rule of thumb. Saying "sorry" is apology enough. Flowers to me are a celebration, they are a thoughtful gesture that can fill the house with wonderful aroma and feel positive and loving. Every time I see or smell them, it gives me butterflies in my tummy that he's thought of me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

PM1 said:


> I also like to get them for her on the random occasion, seems better than when they are "expected" like on Valentines or something.


This is how I feel too.

Although we don't do Valentine's Day anyway - we exchange cards every year but that's it. I like the random unexpected gestures the most.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lon said:


> sissy, be a man and accept a gift graciously and with a smile on your face.
> 
> ps I know exactly what you mean about the embarrasment, when I was first dating my now stbxw, she sent me flowers my first week at a new job, all the guys in the office were wondering what was going on, had to stop their work to come rib me, the boss wasn't too impressed for the stoppage in productivity... at the time it was all male workplace (one lady came in sometimes to do bookkeeping). I respected the gesture and thanked her, yet she was still disappointed in me for my less than enthusiastic response - I told her its simple, don't buy me flowers, if you want to get me a nice gift go pick a DVD out of the cheap bin at walmart (worth 1000 bouquets of flowers to me).


haha .....I've done this to hubs too when we were first dating. I have sent him roses, I have sent him balloons - and he kept the foil balloons all these years. When I was sorting our love letters recently, I came across the pink heart shaped balloons and really felt for him. Poor sod received these with good grace at his workplace and never admitted it might have been awkward. We both laughed about it recently. He says he loved all my attention but gives me this quirky look that suggests not to do those things anymore lol.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

UnwantedWife said:


> Absolutely! I pack my husband's lunches for work and I am *always* on the look out for small snacks or things that will cheer him up while he's at work. Besides an energy drink or a candy bar, I have also been known to sneak in a small mega blocks mini man thingy (idk what the proper name for them is, all I know is that they only cost $3, they come in fun little characters and my husband collects them so every once in awhile, I know its something he'll appreciate.)
> 
> If not something store bought then sometimes I surprise him with homemade sugar cookies (he's the only one in the house who actually likes them) or something as simple as a note that says "I love you"


I'm bombarding this thread but I had to say that I LOVE this!!


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Dec 5, 2011)

I like recieving flowers. It doesn't matter that they don't last long, it is the gesture that counts!


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the gesture that flowers mean. They are sweeet, and for no purpose only to share something beautiful with the person. I dont get them often, but boy when I do, I feel very special.,


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband brought some flowers home tonight. They weren't the grocery store kind either.

He knows that I have been rather sad lately, because of yet another death in my family. The man is way too good for my crazy @ss. :rofl:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm an ex-florist...and the men in my life never bought me flowers because they thought I hated them. Seriously? Why would I even BE a florist if I hated flowers? And who could possibly hate flowers, anyway???? Due to this, I can count on one hand the number of times I got flowers from a man in my life over the last 20 years...one, two, three! The third time, I practically had to beg...well, drop major hints, anyway!

The first time, so cute, was a a client from an office job I had when I was 23...he was going back to the States, and sent me flowers at work...

The second time, a huge vase arrangement, 2 dozen red roses...from an ex...I called it the FTD 'Too Little Too Late Bouquet'...

A few times, clients at the shop would come in and get me to make something up, they'd pay, and then leave it on the counter for me...those, were the FTD 'Stalker' bouquets...LOL...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I LOVE getting flowers. Last month, I got flowers twice in 2 weeks time. I realize they die but, I so enjoy them while they are alive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I always used to get wistful, when men would come in to buy their wives flowers, too...I'd wish and wish that it was me that someone was out thinking of, buying flowers for. The clients would say the same thing..."I bet you HATE getting flowers!" - I don't know! I would say...No one ever BUYS me them! LOL...


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I dislike flowers because they have always been the "go to" gift when my H would forget holidays.

Never just brought them home for no reason...it was always the "Oh crap, it's Valentine's Day?" and he'd dash off and come back with flowers....flowers that I'd hate. lol. Cause I was a big baby and he was a big turd at that time.

We're better now though.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, H used to tell me (when we first started dating) how he'd send flowers randomly to brighten up friends days (when he was single...and not to date them) and he never did that for me.

Ooh. I think I just got a little angry. LOL


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My H leaves for work very early...some mornings I wake up and he has picked a flower from the garden and placed it on the pillow next to me.
It gives me a warm glow all day.
This is my favourite way to recieve flower/s


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ that's adorable!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a boyfriend once who thought flowers there THE THING. For some reason he tought it would be romantic to send me dozens of roses over a week period. I had so many vases full of roses at work and at home that it got to be annoying. Then he turned out to be possissive and nasty. 

I'm not all that wild about flowers as a gift since then. I do grow a cutting flower garden and I love my own flowers.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Love flowers!!! So much, infact, that I have kept/dried/smooshed, hung and displayed ones that are YEARS old - all over my house. If and when the dissentegrate - I keep the petals and leaves in a pretty jar.

My husband was NEVER one to buy flowers... But once he saw what joy they brought me... He makes it a point to pick some up occasionally for no reason at all. Sure makes my day!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I love all gifts and surprises including flowers. I am picky to the point of preferring specific flowers. I don't care if they were picked on the side of the road or purchased at the most expensive florist...I love receiving them from my husband along with everything else he gets me. It says...I thought of you (obviously).

Him being so great at surprising me always is probably the biggest reason I think we're still together because it thrills me and makes me happy. I'm hard to surprise...really like to be in the know and will search out the answers. I also can't hold a secret for my life and even not telling my kids what I got them for Christmas is hard for me (but I manage). So I think it's really, really amazing that he can still pull it off all the time. 

Give me flowers, shrimp, anything else. I love to be showered with gifts by the person I love.


----------



## Sweet Equity (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm neither for or against receiving flowers. I would appreciate the thought but I can also do without ever getting them. Getting gifts/flowers is not really what speaks to me in terms of feeling loved.

One of my ex boyfriends often surprised me with flowers but never so often that I'd come to expect them on "such and such occasion". I thought it was sweet when he did because it showed he was thinking of me and that made me feel special to get them. Still, it was him thinking of me and not the flowers that mattered. I don't really care about flowers.... in fact, I don't even own a vase to put them in!

That said, when my son brings me in "flowers" (sometimes weeds lol) from the yard, my heart just melts.


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the idea of receiving flowers, but in reality, it disappoints me a little when the color clashes with the drapes. Is that weird? I would never say that to my husband. I totally love it when he buys me flowers, but I prefer ones I can plant and there are other things he does for me that brings me much more joy. 

I enjoy Cabernet Sauvignon and I love when he brings me a bottle. He puts thought and time into picking one I haven't tried that looks interesting. He will open it for me and be excited to see how I like it. That sort of thing makes me feel loved. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I adore receiving flowers, even though 'gifts' are near the bottom of my so-called 'love language'.

Part of it is just that I am a nature person - I love trees, flowers, birds, butterflies, bees. :butterfly:

I love growing a flower garden and bringing in cuttings for bouquets.

I love that my husband understands this little passion that I have and indulges me in it. He will sometimes pick up something - usually a bit unusual - that he sees just for me whenever - because he felt like it.

It really isn't just about receiving flowers - it really is about him understanding enough about me to know how I feel about them, and him being willing to do something about it of his own volition, simply because he cares.

That's why I like receiving flowers. :flowerkitty:


----------



## Winrey (Dec 10, 2011)

Historically speaking, as part of American consumptionism, the giving of flowers became a staple within the dating ritual from the 1920's well into the 1960's. It is still customary for boys to bring flowers for their date before prom, etc. The more expensive the flower, the more valuable the girl was viewed within society. Since women's lib, this has fallen more and more by the wayside. I suppose it boils down to whether a person enjoys the old, formal traditions, or just plain like flowers! I, for one, would be happy with a bunch of ragweed if it was picked for me with love.


----------

